# JVC TV time shifting



## ChrisRegis (Jan 19, 2016)

I have bought a JVC LT-32C655 [ A] tv . & a 32gb USB stick to record onto.
when I record using time shift the replay is hopelessly out of sync.
JVC are hopeless in their assistance. Does anyone have any idea how to get the TV to playback in sync please.
Thank you


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As it's a feature of the TV, it's likely been tested and works.

Assuming there isn't a hardware fault with the TV, I'd suspect the USB stick. Not all USB sticks perform the same. I would guess the stick is too slow. And I would suspect, for that feature to work properly, they meant for a USB HDD to be used. What is stated in the User Manual?


----------

